# CNJ Herf Jan 31 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Once again we will be meeting up there for cigars & beers. Some are there around 5 but the rest of us show up around 6 or so. Beers are 4 bucks, 2 for 1 after 8. Food is good too.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/

Directions are on thier page. Hope you can make it out.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello there - 

How many folks were able to get together earlier this week? I may be very close to there next tuesday and may be able to stop by and meet a few people.

thanks for putting up a post.

:w


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey sorry for not posting sooner, must have missed the email.

We had 4 last week. No new guys came out to join us. Mike said he is going to make it so we should have 5 or 6 this week.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Tonight!


----------

